# Almost broke a record!



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure if many of you guys spearfish or not. I know that there are some out there that do not like the sport. Before yesterday I was one that thought ah that would be to easy to swim up on a fish and shoot it. Well not so! Man it is a lot harder than you think. 

Yesterday I went scuba diving and spearfishing for the first time since getting my scuba certification. A group of us went out to Starvation res. and were going after Small mouth, Walleye, and Carp. The water was a little merky but not bad, and after we got all our gear on the hunt was on. I guess I do not look like another fish in the water as they were spooky as all get out. I finally got a fish to sit still after about 45 min of swimming around. When I saw him I thought "Oh there is a decent fish" and even after I got him I did not know what I had. Not until a little later when one of the others guys started freaking out about the size did we think maybe. He had a scale at the truck so we weighed it there and realized um we probably should get this thinkg officaly scaled. 

When we put it on the scale at the grocery store in Dushene it read 4.01 and the stated record is 4.0. I was pumped. However when I got home we realized that the DWR rounds down to the nearest oz. Thus my fish ties the state record at 4lbs. Oh well, it was a great day and now I have another hobbie to occupy my time. Like I needed another.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a beast of a smallmouth! Neat hobby you have there. I'd like to try it sometime.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

That is cool in my book!!! Nice job!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

So in less than an hour, you speared and killed a trophy smallie.. Seems pretty easy!!:shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No that you got your certification and a bit of the fever plan a trip to the Pacific. Words can't even describe spearfishing in salt water. It has a way of making you feel VERY VERY small.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> So in less than an hour, you speared and killed a trophy smallie.. Seems pretty easy!!:shock:


I think he's talking about the spearfishing record. All of the spearfishing records are substantially smaller than angling records because there aren't a lot of people who do it.

No offense to the OP because I'm happy as heck for him but a 4lb smallie isn't much of a trophy. It may be a record. But it's not a trophy.

Anyone who thinks spearfishing is easy hasn't done it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. Maybe he's never caught one before. Great job!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. My eyes have seen a "trophy wife" or two that I would never mount.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. My eyes have seen a "trophy wife" or two that I would never mount.


I just laughed so hard because this is so true!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I think he's talking about the spearfishing record. All of the spearfishing records are substantially smaller than angling records because there aren't a lot of people who do it.
> 
> No offense to the OP because I'm happy as heck for him but a 4lb smallie isn't much of a trophy. It may be a record. But it's not a trophy.
> 
> Anyone who thinks spearfishing is easy hasn't done it.


It's in the trophy class range for starvation!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes this is a spearfishing record. The catch and keep angling record for the state is 7lbs something. I would imagine that if there is a 4lb smally in starvation there has got to be some 5-6 lbers as well.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice one DeadI. Starvation has some really good smallies.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish. What did that one weigh in at?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I need to start holding my fish that way!!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I got really, really into spearfishing when I lived in New Zealand, and I still have all my gear and I've been wanting to go here but I never have. I'll have to get the gear out and give it a try sometime. Only difference was that scuba spearfishing was illegal there, it was breath-hold only. 
Nice fish! What's the visibility like where you were diving?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Not real good. It was okay. 15 feet or so.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

15 feet is pretty good for the lakes around here. I have done night dives when you can't see the light at the end of your hand. That will give you creepy jeepies for sure. Vertigo as well


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

DeadI said:


> Nice fish. What did that one weigh in at?


I didn't have a scale, but we guessed around 4 lbs. Not as cool as spearing one that big though.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats awesome congrats.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A 4lb smallie is a great fish. Nice shot.

I don't have the smallmouth mojo, so I always catch dinks when I find them. A 4lb smallie to me would be HUGE.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 17, 2014)

I have done some snorkeling, and I would like to try this! Were they deep?


----------

